#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Find and replace font

## zak.horrocks

Hello,

I am trying to replace Helvetica light with Aller light. The Helvetica light font is in one of the master slides but I cannot find where, I want to create a VBA to find and replace the font so I no longer receive the cannot embed font warning message every time I save the powerpoint. Any ideas? Is this possible?

Thanks

Z

----------


## NeedForExcel

Not sure about power point, but you can use Find and replace to replace formats in Excel (Should be there in POwerPoint too)

Ctrl+H > Find what & Replace What Boxes should be blank, On the 1st Format button, click on the drop down and select the cell with the format, and then in the second format button, set your desired format, and click on replace all.

----------


## Aardigspook

On the Home tab, look on the right-hand side in the 'Editing' section.  Click the little arrow beside the 'Replace' button and select 'Replace Fonts'.  The top drop-down will list all the fonts in use in your presentation and the lower drop-down lists all fonts.  Choose the one you want to replace (Helvetica) in the top box and the one you want instead (Aller) in the lower box.

----------


## zak.horrocks

Tried that already but I get a message 'You selected a single-byte font to replace a double-byte font. Please select a double-byte font.

I cannot find where the text or textbox with helvetica light is. Thge template is rather large so I want a quick way of finding the helvetica text and replacing it. Thought vba may be the best best?

Thanks for your help.

Z

----------


## Aardigspook

Some suggestions found here: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!to...nt/Zch6fvhIKzQ




> I was trying to replace "Arial (Headings)" which apparently was a double byte font with "Arial" which was identified as a single byte font.  After learning that Asian characters are generally double byte, I globally replaced "Arial (Headings)" with "AngsanaUPC", then globally replaced AngsanaUPC with plain old Arial and it worked!







> I exported the presentation as an XML. Opened the XML in notepad, Did a Find & Replace on the offending font and replaced with Arial. Saved. Reopened in PPT and saved back to PPT format.



There's some other suggestions here too: http://www.pptfaq.com/FAQ00287_This_...-t_display.htm
Solution 6 there has some VBA for replacing 'Far East' fonts - I expect if you replace 'NameFarEast' with 'Helvetica' it should work for you:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The final suggestion is this one:




> Save two copies of your presentation. Delete the first half of the slides from one, the second half from the other. Check each half to see if either has any reference to far east fonts. If it does, keep dividing in half this way until you've narrowed it down to just the slide or slides with the far-east fonts called for. Go back to your original presentation, re-create this slide or slides (not copy, re-create from scratch). Then delete the original slide.



Hopefully one of those works for you.

----------

